# Cabazon, CA CCO (Desert Hills Premium Outlets)



## Designergirl9 (May 28, 2006)

I went a few weeks ago but I wondered if anyone had been there recently?


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 8, 2006)

What did they have there?  I'm headed there next week myself.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 8, 2006)

The last time I was there they had violet, dark soul and vanilla pigments.  They also had some of the long discontinued cheek hues.  I also noticed a lot of liners and lippies.  I purchased a backup Sandy B.  They had some BB shimmerbricks too.


----------



## meihwa (Jun 8, 2006)

I was there the day after Memorial Day....pretty much cleaned out from the long weekend.  The lady said to come back towards the end of June for replenishment stock.  They do have ornamentalism palettes, free to be quads, shadestick, nail, and lipglass gift sets from xmas, ornamentalism brush sets...no pigments, one shadestick, no eye kohls or powerpoints, one eyeshadow (in a yuck color), same lipsticks.  Nothing else really worth mentioning, IMO at least (it's the same stuff)...there are reasons why the other stuff is at the CCO.  Hope that helps!


----------



## sugarzx630 (Jun 12, 2006)

I went there today, not that many things.  They had Lip palettes from Nordies 05 holiday and the Indulglence set I think it's called. Holiday set of Lipglees, e/s in Plum Dressing and some matte colors.  Blush in matte colors. The foundation stuff, none in NC30, (I got the last one lol).  Saks holiday set for $84 dollars, paints, shadestick in Shimmermint and some pinkish-purple colors, TLCs quite a few colors. Lots of lipsticks, brush in 192, 239 and I forgot the rest. A few eye pencils in light colors umm Fix+, something gel cleaner, no 4 quad palettes and the lady said they'll stock around June 20.  Hope this helps!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 21, 2006)

i went like three weekends ago....they had....lets see many cheekhues, no pigments,two shimmersouffles------?!(dont knoiw if it correct grammar), no brush sets,some blushes,MANY lipglasses, several shadesticks......which i bought, couple of paints, the typical foundation they always have, other stuff i cant remember...


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Jun 8, 2007)

Accent red pigment, night light pigment, sunpepper pigment, a few others I can't remember.. A shimmersoufle (gold one?), turquatic eyeshadow, (about 7 or 8 total I can't remember the names of), Cool eyeshadow holiday palette 06, mini shadestick set from holiday 2006, about 5 or 6 paints, 10 + lipsticks, lipglasses, 3 or 4 lipgelees, this weird lip balm in a compact container with a red squiggle around it, two nail lacquers, and the holiday lip palettes from 2006.

I didn't get anything there =[.

However, at the other cosmetics store, they had a bunch of shu uemura eyeshadows for $5, and lancome jewel palettes from holiday 2006 for only $12. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So great.


----------



## KimSwim (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone been to the CCO recently? My parents are going to Palm Springs at the end of September and they said they would buy me some cheap MAC if I gave them a wish list. Just wondering what is there recently? I wonder if I called the CCO they would tell me what's in stock...


----------



## lainz (Jan 9, 2008)

*Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

so i basically scored BIGTIME at the cco in cabazon, ca. 

i'm talking about brushes, NON-CONFORMIST FLUIDLINE, GLOBAL GLOW MSF...you name it!! they also had gold spill msf, which i wanted to get, but the chunky bits of glitter didnt not please me. they also had kids helping kids cards, eye lashes, loose powders, charged waters, ROYAL WINK FLUIDLINE....their selection of lip stuff was crap, as well as their foundation. they had a patternmaker brush set...mm...and some strobe creams. thats all that really comes to mind. 

hope this helps people in my neck of the woods!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

Wow!  That did help big time!  I'm about 30-40 minutes away!


----------



## athena123 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

ohmigod what a haul! Were the brushes a good price? Have you been to the CCO in Ontario Mills mall, how does that compare to the CCO in Cabazon? I'm on a strict no buy for the rest of January, but I'm gonna be good to myself and make a trip to one of these places next month.


----------



## lainz (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_ohmigod what a haul! Were the brushes a good price? Have you been to the CCO in Ontario Mills mall, how does that compare to the CCO in Cabazon? I'm on a strict no buy for the rest of January, but I'm gonna be good to myself and make a trip to one of these places next month._

 
the cco in ontario mills has a lot more things IMO than the cabazon one. they had more eye shadows, pigments, and lip stuff. i think the prices for brushes in ontario are better. if i go to ontario ill post a full report


----------



## athena123 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

ooh lainz please do! Ontario Mills is actually closer to me! Do you know when they get their shipments in by any chance?


----------



## Mandaz_Diamondz (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

They have alot of that stuff in the one in Ontario Mills (inside Off 5th), as well as the Barbie Beauty Powders in both shades.


----------



## ladynpink (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

anyone going soon?...i'm visiting in 2 weeks...lmk thanks!!


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

oh wow!I live by the cabazon too =) is it actually called a cco store or ??sorry im not sure cuz I've never been in one =( Thanks in advancce


----------



## lainz (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SeXy MAC LuveR* 

 
_oh wow!I live by the cabazon too =) is it actually called a cco store or ??sorry im not sure cuz I've never been in one =( Thanks in advancce_

 
yeah its just the cosmetics company store. there are two in the same area so be careful. the CCS is across the parking lot from the guess store. HTH!


----------



## SeXy MAC LuveR (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_yeah its just the cosmetics company store. there are two in the same area so be careful. the CCS is across the parking lot from the guess store. HTH!_

 
oh ok thank you SO much I gotta go check it out!=)


----------



## ladynpink (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Cabazon, CA Premium Outlets*

is this the same one as desert hills?


----------



## foxytnns (Apr 7, 2008)

I went to the Cabazon CCO and grabbed some pretty good things.  They had lots of blushes (15 different colors or so) about 5 different pigments, 8 eyeshadows, and TONS of lippies.  They also had a few brush sets.  If you are in the area I'd suggest you check it out!  They have more stuff in stock then I've seen in a while.


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, I went today.........Tons of stuff...........what I remember:
6 of the 12 3D lipglasses
3 msf:  Gilssade, lightscapade, and goldspill
8 pigments:  dont remember which but some were le from 07
8-10 paintpots:  including cash flow and nice vice
eye pencils from the holiday 07 collection
lipglass from the holiday 07 collection
3 different holiday 07 palletts( 1 lip and 2 shadows)
lots of different lippies and powders, 2 nailpolish
2 shadows from flashtronic one was lovestone
If your in the neighborhood you should go!


----------



## lahlalove (Jul 9, 2008)

has anyone gone recently? i was thinking of stopping by sometime this week or next week.


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 23, 2008)

I went yesterday and spent $400 bucks!! TONS of lipglosses/3dGlass/lusterglass, Lipsticks, pigments, eyeshadows, some of the sculpt and shape powders, Fix +, some moisturizers, charge water, brush sets were at the counter, single brushes...they had a pretty good amount...

I'm going back tomorrow to see what I missed LOL


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone stopped by here?
I might stop by in a week or two


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 3, 2008)

do they have the 109 brush?


----------



## Preciouspink (May 11, 2009)

went today!

both heatherette trios 
a novel twist palette
rollickin, greenstorke, quite natural and perky paint pot
steel blue, off the radar and viz a violet pigment
handful of blushcremes
root ccb
shadesticks in every color except sharkshin
lipgeeles
lots of lipsticks, lipglasses, slimshines, lipliners, eyeliners
242 brush
charged waters, oil control lotion, green gel cleanser


----------



## MACATTAK (May 11, 2009)

^^  It's weird because everytime I go, they seem to have those same things over and over.


----------



## Preciouspink (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^  It's weird because everytime I go, they seem to have those same things over and over._

 
hmm maybe they dont get a lot of new shipments in. I was thinking this too becuase they had the same things from the last time I went and that was at the beginning of the year!

but i also forgot to mention their e/s [starflash, cool heat]


----------



## MACATTAK (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Preciouspink* 

 
_hmm maybe they dont get a lot of new shipments in. I was thinking this too becuase they had the same things from the last time I went and that was at the beginning of the year!

but i also forgot to mention their e/s [starflash, cool heat] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do remember them having Cool Heat when I went out there early last month, but I'm not sure if I saw Starflash then.  I know they get shipments every month, and I so wish their selection would change.  I get bummed when I go only to see the same stuff they had 4 months ago.


----------



## Preciouspink (May 12, 2009)

yea that is a bummer!
you must live close to be able to visit it often! 
Your so luck you dont have to take an hour long trip!!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I do remember them having Cool Heat when I went out there early last month, but I'm not sure if I saw Starflash then.  I know they get shipments every month, and I so wish their selection would change.  I get bummed when I go only to see the same stuff they had 4 months ago.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MACATTAK (May 12, 2009)

I live about 30-45 mins (depending on traffic). I only visit the CCO every few months & that's why it hurts so bad when their stock is the same!!


----------



## Preciouspink (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I live about 30-45 mins (depending on traffic). I only visit the CCO every few months & that's why it hurts so bad when their stock is the same!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ahh! i see!! hey then we almost have the same commute! Im not sure if its closer to you, but the cco in ontario mills is like half the distance for me & they have a pretty good selection!


----------



## CheeSauce (May 18, 2009)

I went last week and they had the starflash eyeshadows and some of the mineralize eyeshadows and skin finishes. They also had the shape and sculpt compacts.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (May 19, 2009)

would you happen to remember which of the skin finishes they had? id love to know!


----------



## CheeSauce (May 19, 2009)

I don't remember exactly but I think they were the natural ones. You can probably call in and check


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 28, 2009)

anyone go recently?  I'll be going next week....


----------



## wannabelyn (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_anyone go recently?  I'll be going next week...._

 
the stock was really crap when i went on Saturday afternoon, I'd check if they have new stock in before going!


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_the stock was really crap when i went on Saturday afternoon, I'd check if they have new stock in before going!_

 
 do u recall what they have?  I'm going there for vacation so I really hope it's good next week...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 16, 2009)

i went there yesterday. they had a good selection of pigments. i didn't pick up any of them because i had almost all the colors. they had cocomotion, melon, viz-a-violet, spiritualize, and some other goldish brown pigment colors. i picked up scene e/s which is this gorgeous satin medium grey color. i love it!! for some reason, the e/s was $10.25 instead of the usual $10.00. oh well. they had marquise d, lots of pinky, your-lips-but-better colors. they had the new studio fix foundation. i almost bought it but didn't. they had nc25 (which is my shade in the wintertime). umm they had a lot of nw 40-55 studio fix powder foundations and also studio fix fluid foundation. palettes included shadowy lady, tempting quad, dame edna, some holiday ones. i don't think they had any mac brushes. the workers there were pretty clueless about things so don't bother asking them things. one of them was even rude to this other customer but was really nice to me.


----------



## starlightx (Aug 27, 2009)

They had pretty much everything mensioned here when I went last week. Nothing too special, they had the tempting, shadowy lady, heatherette 2 & 1, and both the dame edna pallets. I picked up blow dry lipstick, and they also had What A Do!, Flowermade (I think that's what it's called) and plenty of others. They had a bunch of piggies and a glitter, a ton of eyeshadows, some MES, Rollickin paint pot, a bronze fluidline, some skincare, 3 paints, some glitter liners, some shadesticks, and the 3 body brushes. If I remember more, I'll post it, but they did have a good selection!


----------



## SweetestTreat (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it just me or does there not seem to be a lot of action in the West? 


Anyways... lol I was considering trying to make a day trip out to Desert Hills. It's the closet CCO to me, but it's four hours away and now I'm not so sure it's worth it. Has anyone been recently or knows if I should waste my time or not? ​


----------



## evilrose (Oct 20, 2009)

has anyone been here lately?
thanks


----------



## mssally (Oct 24, 2009)

I went today and they had a good selection (like what the others have mentioned before.. )  I picked up Teddy Kohl Liner, Strada Blush and a 187 brush (it was only 29.50).


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jan 26, 2010)

Has anyone been recently? I might go out there this weekend but I'd like to know if it's worth it.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 10, 2010)

hello,
  	i guess this thread hasn't seen much action so i thought i'd add my recent visit to the update:

  	CCO's are may favorite place to catch all the good deals on MAC stuff and we recently went on a trek out to Cabazon for our holiday shopping. Of course, i had to stop by this one and found more stuff than the one closer to me in Camarillo. Here's some of what i saw/remembered:

  	-To The Beach collection including all the shadows from the line, eye liners, and blushes (I got my Humid which i've been lemming for a long time )
  	-Liberty of London collection shadows in Bough Grey and a few others 
  	-a few Slimshines including the coveted Bare one which i bought
  	-Holiday '09 palettes- shadows, blushes, lipglasses, and one piggy set
  	-Eyeshadows - Vellum, Straw Harvest (from To the Beach?), Henna, Pincurl, Banshee, Chamomile and more...
  	-Lipsticks in Fresh Salmon(!), Made to Order, Cut to Fit, Utter Fun, etc...
  	-MSF's: Refined, Cheeky Bronze, Porcelain Pink
  	-Blunt (contour)
  	-a full-size Brush set including the 168, 187, 222 and the slanted brow one i think for $100 (ouch)
  	-Eyeshadow quads from In the Gallery, a Fafi, and Grey collection

  	well, HTH!


----------



## singrsling (Jan 2, 2011)

*Cabazon update from Dec 31!*

Hi Ladies,
  	This store had a bigger MAC selection than I expected - lots of MAC palettes, including Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Tone Gray, one of theColor Forms.  Lots of shadows and pigments (don't remember shades), lots of glosses but only about 10 lipsticks and a couple of lip palettes.  Also face products the mineralize p
  	powder foundations. 
  	I was impressed with the big selection, also of EL, Clinique, and they had Prescriptives shadow quads and kits as well and some lippies and gloss sets.

  	If you are in the area, it is defiinitely worrth checking out.


----------



## hickle (Feb 15, 2013)

This might be a lost cause, but ::bump::


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jul 4, 2013)

I saw nothing 2 weeks ago


----------



## exteena (Oct 15, 2013)

Visited almost 2 weeks ago and found both Viva Gaga lip glosses. They also had 2 from the surf baby collection, and some sets from the glamour daze collection, they had a few brushes and a few other stuff. the highlight for me were the Gaga lip glosses that i had missed out on


----------



## singrsling (Dec 27, 2014)

I was there a few months ago,and they had a nice selection of Mac items including some Mineralize lippies and glosses. Not many eyeshadows, but otherwise a decent bunch of stuff.  The ladies there are very nice, too.


----------

